# Beefy Outdoor Patio Table



## ebarr12 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lately I've been into more projects using reclaimed wood and I came across a pile of "junk" 2" x 6" boards so I decided it was time to make a table. Should have time today and Friday to do the final fastening to bring it all together. This sucker may be a little heavy and 6' round.

Will post final pictures when complete. Here is a teaser.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looking good. Don't think you'll have to worry about someone walking off with it.......lol

I have a stack of reclaimed 2x4s waiting to be turned into an extension table for my table saw


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Very nice indeed!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ebarr12 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hooked said:


> Looking good. Don't think you'll have to worry about someone walking off with it.......lol
> 
> I have a stack of reclaimed 2x4s waiting to be turned into an extension table for my table saw


That's for sure!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Excellent!! Good to see wood that is not going to end up in a landfill. Leaving it natural or will you stain?


----------



## ebarr12 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Finished Table*

Got to finish this table last Friday. I am going to do a couple clear coats on it for weather resistance. I think I will do a 4' table next time.:headknock


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great job....excellent design!


----------



## ebarr12 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Table coated and complete!*

Table turned out really awesome after coating. Brought out some beautiful tints of amber and gold. Also has some unique knot accents. I've decided that I am going to build a couple more of these. I'll be selling this particular table for $300 (you can find it in the classified section under general merchandise)


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

great job


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Hopefully you don't mind me copying your design. Finally put it to use tonight.


----------



## ebarr12 (Mar 26, 2015)

BrandonH said:


> Hopefully you don't mind me copying your design. Finally put it to use tonight.


Nice, a note for the future. Spacing between the table top boards will allow for expansion of the wood when humid and rainy


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

ebarr12 said:


> Nice, a note for the future. Spacing between the table top boards will allow for expansion of the wood when humid and rainy


I thought about that, but since these boards were pressure treated and extremely wet I was concerned with them shrinking...I guess time will tell.

There are definitely a few things I'd do differently if I built another (mainly mistakes on my part), but your pics were a great reference.


----------

